# Fox News & Business iPad streaming



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Updated the Fox News app on my iPad tonight and it includes live streaming of both the News and Business channels for authenticated users, D* included.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

The Fox Business app is updated with live streaming as well...

I was wondering actually how useful that update will be. We can already stream Fox News and Fox Business through the DIRECTV iPad app. Well I guess the advantage would be to watch away from home, right?

Anyway...

Anyone having trouble getting streaming to work? I've got it working on the FBC app but it says I don't have access from my provider on the FNC app.


----------



## TScottTX (Dec 20, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> I was wondering actually how useful that update will be. We can already stream Fox News and Fox Business through the DIRECTV iPad app. Well I guess the advantage would be to watch away from home, right?


Pretty useful as it's working on my iPhone!


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Go Beavs" said:


> Well I guess the advantage would be to watch away from home, right?


Yep, that's the advantage.


----------



## shanedag (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> ...Anyone having trouble getting streaming to work? I've got it working on the FBC app but it says I don't have access from my provider on the FNC app.


I thought I'd follow up on my issue above. I was experiencing a bug in the app that was preventing streaming. I had the auto date and time set to manual on my iPad2 and that was causing the problem.

The work around is to quit the app by removing it from the multitasking menu (double click the home button, press and hold the FNC app until it jiggles, and press the delete icon on it). Then set the iPad to automatically update the time (from the iPad's settings > general > date and time), log back into the FNC app, and re-enter your credentials in live streaming. At that point it works and you can change the auto time set back to manual if desired.

This also works on the New iPad (iPad3).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't seem to be able to stream either channel with the iPhone version of the app.

I tried switching the time from auto to manual and back, and still no luck. Any ideas?

The message I get says "Sorry, you do not currently have access to this channel. Contact your cable, satellite, or telco provider for more info."


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Got it working......

I deleted and re-installed the app and now it works.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Ohh, I forgot to add to my post above that you need to actually quit the app (ie. remove it from the multitasking menu or reboot the iPad or reinstall the app or...) for the workaround to have an effect. 

I'm glad you got it working. I'll edit my post above.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone else tried the Fox News app recently? I can watch Fox Business News live. When I select FNC it says to contact my service provider.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> Has anyone else tried the Fox News app recently? I can watch Fox Business News live. When I select FNC it says to contact my service provider.


I watched yesterday morning and it worked fine. Have you tried the bug work-arounds in the posts above?


----------

